# where to get driftwood



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have been looking for a small piece of driftwood the last few weeks at all of our lfs, but cannot find any for aquariums. does anybody know where we coud order a smaller piece of driftwood from the internet? thanks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

have you tried all the store? And you may like the idea of find it yourself in a forest or something.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes we tried all the stores and there is no forest around here


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

www.floridadriftwood.com


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

http://amazonmoosey.com/swampwood1.htm

They got the good stuff, you don't see anything you like? Email them with some dimensions on what size you would like, last I knew she had over 200 pieces she needed to get up on the site.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I had lots of luck on ebay... Althought you need to be careful about the pieces you buy, since some sellers don't know how to prepare it for an aquarium.

-Flynn


----------



## Conodor (Feb 1, 2005)

i seen a TON on ebay when i was looking for something else. some texas drift wood or something like that, might have luck there.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You will have to surf a long time and travel a grteat distance to find prettier wood than swampy's - check it out http://www.amazonmoosey.com/swampwood1.htm Blue doesn't lie.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great! thanks guys!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry I coudn't help! May the luck be with you!


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

whats the driftwood used for?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Decoration, the driftwood mainly brings your tank anuatural look. And it also brings your fish confidence as a shelter and as a common thing in the wild.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have a royal pleco, and when we did our research it says he likes to knaw on driftwood thanks everyone!


----------



## maximoves (Jan 19, 2005)

Apple tree branches are good too, peal them good and let them dry for few months. Then let them wet for few weeks and brush them under running water every few days. They grow some bacterial all over them before you get all stuff pealed of, but after that they get very beautiful dark brown colour. You can see my branches in Amazon file on webshot. First they are very light but they get dark really soon.


----------

